# Forbidden City, Portland, Dorset, Part Deux. Mar 09.



## underitall (Mar 21, 2009)

With the help of DazAf and Bone Collector, the discovery of Part Deux of The FC was made.
The map below shows 3 areas.
The Green area is The FC as quite well documented.
The Red parts are the mian bulk of the new discoveries.
And the Blue part is what has been sadly demolished, but also includes some random roads, and walls.






Area of which I thought had been demolished had, and others survived, heres some pics of our findings.

This is the first main building you run into if approaching from the South:





We found alot of these:





Which are these:




Core samples I think.

The what I thought was a control gate.





We were alarmed when we heard a loud engine coming down the road, at first it didnt appear to get any closer, but it did, and went straight past, luckily the building gave us some hiding room





Looking back towards the "Control Gate".





And looking up towards the other "Control Gate".





And the main building where the shower/toilet blocks are.





If anyone else has any pictures from this part of The Fc, please add them, thanks, UnderItAll.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 21, 2009)

The core samples are a bit of a surprise...excellent find! 
Nice to see some more of this area, Tom. Good stuff!


----------



## underitall (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks to D & B really, wouldnt of found it without them, I thought it was ALL demolished!

Ill go down there again some time get some better photos.


----------



## Evilgenius (Mar 21, 2009)

Here are some more pictures of the derelict buildings down by the fc, not great quality but hey what do you expect from a cheap Argos camera!

Enjoy!





























































Dazaf


----------



## DigitalNoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Glad to see you got down here again, I'm surprised you havent done the lot already, I'd be there everyday if I lived down there! I managed to pop down for the day a couple of months ago, saw the police driving around by C Battery as soon as we got in. Spent the whole day there and barely scratched the surface!! Im keen to get back, so Ill let you know when I do.


----------



## bonecollector (Mar 21, 2009)

I could only take a couple pics cos my damn camera battery went flat AGAIN!





















we will definately have to get down there again, and with a fully charged battery.


----------



## vogelport (Mar 21, 2009)

can anyone give a brief history on this place, i'm intriuged...


----------



## Evilgenius (Mar 21, 2009)

Sorry mate thats me 5hit out as i didnt even know the place was there!

Might have been some sort of barracks or doorms as there seemed to be many possible bedrooms plus a fair size shower/toilet block as well as a kitchen, assuming it used to be military?

Underitall might ba able to shed some light as think he has been up there again.

Def worth another mission though, few more hours needed this time as it was nearly dark when we left the other day so you couldnt see much!


----------



## bonecollector (Mar 21, 2009)

I spoke to my dad earlier and he said it was probably a naval or military training centre. 
Hence the projection room and those other rooms which looked like old classrooms.
Will have to be researched though.


----------



## underitall (Mar 21, 2009)

All I know about the site is info I got from Geoff Kirbys Site and SubBrit.

Extract, talking about the demolished and existing buildings.
"These are the buildings once occupied by HMS OSPREY but then abandoned when the Royal Navy left Portland and moved to Plymouth."

And from SubBrit.
"Because of its strategic position a Naval base was established in the harbour comprising a refueling depot, dockyard, hospital and shore training establishments. 
Robert Whitehead, the first successful commercial manufacturer of torpedoes built his factory at Ferrybridge on the north side of the harbour in 1891 and soon special ranges to develop and test torpedoes became a feature. The advent of the weapon spurred the development of the submarine and then the technology to detect and destroy them. Thus the harbour became the centre for research into underwater warfare."


And one sign suggests it being a training place with the sign "Danger, Exercise area, no unauthorised access, keep out."

Also, to put a scale on the site, there was a Bus Stop sign near one of the "Control Gate's" too.

I do hope that this place doesn't get any more demolished, even if it does contain our good old friend Asbestos!

Until Then>>>UnderItAll.


----------

